# DS #5284: Golden Sun: Dark Dawn (Europe)



## Chanser (Dec 3, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6689^^


----------



## psykopat (Dec 3, 2010)

10 years after... fuck yeah \o/
and huge prestore. Nice.


----------



## Uthuriel (Dec 3, 2010)

YESSSSS finally


----------



## Etalon (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Master Mo (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow, really early release. As far as I know the release-date of the EU-version was on the 10th of December...

The game looks great btw and hopefully now I find the time to play it. Also loved the first two!


----------



## rainwhore (Dec 3, 2010)

Assume it's still unplayable on EDGE?


----------



## Depravo (Dec 3, 2010)

I tried the US version but I feared Golden Sun 4 would be out by the time I got through the fucking intro/tutorial.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 3, 2010)

Assuming it's still unplayable on Cyclo. Someone let me know when it's fixed please.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Dec 3, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Assuming it's still unplayable on Cyclo. Someone let me know when it's fixed please.


They plan to release the Cyclods Ievolution, I'm sure they will make an update for "celebrate" the launch of their new product, well...I hope.
Cyclods Ievolution will be out the second week of december.

And yay for early release, PAL scene rocks!


----------



## marcus69 (Dec 3, 2010)

not works on wood r4 1.18


----------



## alucard_xs (Dec 3, 2010)

still no working on my akaio 1.8.1 and Transcend 8 gb ...


----------



## arogance1 (Dec 3, 2010)

marcus69 said:
			
		

> not works on wood r4 1.18



The US release works on Wood r4 1.18 though, playing it right now, so why wouldn't the EU one work?


----------



## zizer (Dec 3, 2010)

if not go europe why not try usa


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice and early, but still a huge yawn-fest!


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 3, 2010)

Work on cyclo 1.60?


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2010)

Awesomely early O.o
*plays 999 instead*


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 3, 2010)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> Work on cyclo 1.60?



I seriously doubt it. But feel free to try. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Necoconeco (Dec 3, 2010)

A new Golden Sun for Cyclo to ignore.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 3, 2010)

Am I the only one who keeps checking this topic every time anyone posts, hoping it's the Cyclo patch?

Incidentally, if the answer is no, my apologies to anyone reading this disappointed.


----------



## gothicall (Dec 3, 2010)

US version was translated in america (Great Success!!)... The thing is... Why the heck Isaac is named Hans in spanish?... Why?!!


----------



## M[u]ddy (Dec 3, 2010)

gothicall said:
			
		

> US version was translated in america (Great Success!!)... The thing is... Why the heck Isaac is named Hans in spanish?... Why?!!


Most characters were already renamed for America to begin with.

Some characters got different names again in the European languages, for whatever reason.
Sheba for example is cat food in Germany so she got renames to Cosma. Piers got renamed to Aaron, but I have no idea why.


----------



## ninovalenti (Dec 3, 2010)

working on ysm3?


----------



## AlBa (Dec 3, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who keeps checking this topic every time anyone posts, hoping it's the Cyclo patch?
> 
> Incidentally, if the answer is no, my apologies to anyone reading this disappointed.


Don't worry i'm one of those (we're a lot)


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah that was early. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




one of the very very few games I actually like to play in German.


----------



## Uthuriel (Dec 3, 2010)

gothicall said:
			
		

> Some characters got different names again in the European languages, for whatever reason.
> Sheba for example is cat food in Germany so she got renames to Cosma. Piers got renamed to Aaron, but I have no idea why.



xD i never realized that sheba is cat food but now lmao


----------



## Kamiyama (Dec 3, 2010)

Damn. Still 7 days to wait before I get my pre-order copy...


----------



## Erdnaxela (Dec 3, 2010)

Uthuriel said:
			
		

> gothicall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot Felix!


----------



## M[u]ddy (Dec 3, 2010)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> You forgot Felix!


I now see the Felix Sheba relationship in a completely different light.


----------



## signz (Dec 3, 2010)

M[u said:
			
		

> ddy]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao, now that that is mentioned...
One cat-food brand saving another one by jumping after it... Awesome, imagine this with the food!


----------



## marcus69 (Dec 3, 2010)

works:
- Supercard DSTWO (EOS 1.08)
- Acekard 2i (AKAIO 1.8.1 activando Bypass AntiPiracy)
- Supercard DSONE (EOS 1.06 y activando Bypass AntiPiracy)
- Supercard DSONE SDHC (EOS 1.06 y activando Bypass AntiPiracy)
- Supercard DSONEi (EOS 1.06 y activando Bypass AntiPiracy)
- EZFLASH Vi (kernel 3.0 OB3 en special mode y velocidad 5, 6 ó 7)

does not work:
- R4 (Firmware 1.18)
- M3 Real/M3i Zero (Sakura 1.49/Touchpod 4.8f/WoodM3/YSM3 con librerías 6.40)
- DSTT/DSTTi/YSMenu (Librerías 6.40)
- R4/M3 Simply (Wood 1.18)
- Acekard R.P.G. (Wood 1.18)
- R4i DSN (Wood 1.18)
- R4i Gold (Wood 1.18)
- EDGE (OS v2.0)
- iEDGE (OS v2.0)
- CycloDS Evolution (Firmware v1.60)


----------



## impizkit (Dec 3, 2010)

marcus69 said:
			
		

> Funciona en:
> - Supercard DSTWO (EOS 1.08)
> - Acekard 2i (AKAIO 1.8.1 activando Bypass AntiPiracy)
> - Supercard DSONE (EOS 1.06 y activando Bypass AntiPiracy)
> ...


Great English, Italiano!


----------



## rainwhore (Dec 3, 2010)

Think it's Spanish, actually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shame about EDGE. Have an 8-hour layover at an airport tomorrow, was hoping to play this whilst waiting.


----------



## liurney (Dec 3, 2010)

hoping to fix the European group of this great game, greetings.


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> M[u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







And yes, what marcus69 wrote is Spanish, not Italian.


----------



## Clerono (Dec 3, 2010)

impizkit said:
			
		

> marcus69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Understanding of Foreign Languages, American!


----------



## regnad (Dec 3, 2010)

Another Golden Sun release that won't be patched! Yay!

Come on, Australia! You're up next!


----------



## Taellon (Dec 3, 2010)

Between CoD Black Ops not having Zombie mode show up and Golden Sun not working on my Acekard2i AKAIO 1.8.1 with AP Bypass enabled on both games, I'm getting very angry at why it works for everybody else and not for me.


----------



## Fel (Dec 3, 2010)

What? How come this got dumped even before official release? Noooo...still more 7 days before it ships, and then I have to wait for it to arrive 3-11 days.


----------



## Aia (Dec 3, 2010)

Just a heads up, if it's like the US version, there ARE points-of-no-return, resulting in permanently missable Djinn/[summons, whatever they're called...] and no NewGame+.

There IS an AR-code floating around for the US version that lets you walk through walls that supposedly lets you get back to stuff you missed though.


----------



## Devil May Cry (Dec 3, 2010)

marcus69 said:
			
		

> No funciona en:
> - DSTT/DSTTi/YSMenu (Librerías 6.40)



Wait, really? I thought 6.40 fixed this. Unless it's (U) only so far.


----------



## SjemBo (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes it's out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Totally gonna play this whole night long ^^


----------



## AcidAce (Dec 4, 2010)

Clerono said:
			
		

> impizkit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice english AHOLE


----------



## chyyran (Dec 4, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> I tried the US version but I feared Golden Sun 4 would be out by the time I got through the fucking intro/tutorial.


I though the intro was great.


----------



## Necoconeco (Dec 4, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who keeps checking this topic every time anyone posts, hoping it's the Cyclo patch?
> 
> Incidentally, if the answer is no, my apologies to anyone reading this disappointed.


I don't think so...

I'm watching the E and U topics on GBATemp and DS-Scene like a hack.
As well as GBATemp Cheats Forum.
As well as Blankulation- forums
As well as Blankparadise forums.
As well as Cyclo Wiki
As well as Cyclo site.
As well as 3 seperate blogs functioning as rom hosters (Because they sometimes host pre-patched roms)

Basically if there was a fix for Cyclo, atleast I of all people, would be blabbing it to DS-Scene


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 4, 2010)

Devil May Cry said:
			
		

> marcus69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The (E) version will be fixed on 6.41


----------



## Reploid (Dec 4, 2010)

marcus69 said:
			
		

> - Supercard DSONEi (EOS 1.06 y activando Bypass AntiPiracy)


How do I activated Bypass AntiPiracy?


----------



## Mbmax (Dec 4, 2010)

Reploid said:
			
		

> marcus69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he meant to enabled clean mode.


----------



## Reploid (Dec 4, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Reploid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, there really is such new option, but it wont set "on". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, I downloaded some new files for OS on their forum and everything is fine now


----------



## otomon (Dec 4, 2010)

Anyone have any clue what a N-Card user can do to fix this?
I am kind of a flash cart n00b so I dont know what N-card is a clone of...hopefully it is a clone of one of the carts that do work with golden sun....


----------



## legend_zelda (Dec 4, 2010)

fix for r4


----------



## legend_zelda (Dec 4, 2010)

we cant wait wood 1.19 
see this 
Wood R4 - Release Date's


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wood R4 v1.04 = 08th April

08th April -14th April = 06 days
Wood R4 v1.05 = 14th April

14th April - 27th April = 13 days
Wood R4 v1.06 = 27th April

27th April - 11th May = 14 days
Wood R4 v1.07 = 11th May

11th May - 27th May = 16 days
Wood R4 v1.08 = 27th May

27th May - 17th June = 21 days
Wood R4 v1.09 = 17th June

17th June - 01th July = 14 days
Wood R4 v1.10 = 01th July

01th July - 14th July = 13 days
Wood R4 v1.11 = 14th July

14th July - 17th August = 34 days
Wood R4 v1.12 = 17th August

17th August - 20th September = 34 days
Wood R4 v1.13 = 20th September

20th September - 07th October = 17 days
Wood R4 v1.14 = 07th October

07th October - 14th October= 7 days
Wood R4 v1.14.2 = 14th October

14th October - 28th October= 14 days
Wood R4 v1.15 = 28th October

28th October - 11th November= 14 days
Wood R4 v1.16 = 11th November

11th November - 18th November= 7 days
Wood R4 v1.17 = 29th November

18th November - 29th November= 11 days
Wood R4 v1.18 = 29th November


----------



## _yosh_ (Dec 4, 2010)

otomon said:
			
		

> Anyone have any clue what a N-Card user can do to fix this?
> I am kind of a flash cart n00b so I dont know what N-card is a clone of...hopefully it is a clone of one of the carts that do work with golden sun....


sorry dude the N-Card is a DS Linker clone, which I actually use and nothing but a game patch can fix the problem, since our firmwares haven't been updated for two years.
Actually all of those are clones :
* Ultra FlashPass EX * N-Card * DS Linker * Neoflash MK5 * DS FIRE LINK * DSFlash2 * ExpressCARD


----------



## otomon (Dec 4, 2010)

_yosh_ said:
			
		

> otomon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait so all of those cards are clones? Cause I am pretty sure I saw a patch for DSFlash2...

EDIT: Went back to check,its actually for DSTWO is that different from DSFlash2?


----------



## onthemix (Dec 4, 2010)

Reploid said:
			
		

> marcus69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have same issue, like many other Supercard DSONE users. (EOS 1.6+files24/11/10)
With Class2 4gb Sandisk SDHC: Antipiracy available.
With Class4 8gb Kingston SDHC: can't change the option: always on off...


----------



## fishykipper (Dec 4, 2010)

been playing for a few hours now!
what a brilliant game!
just brilliant!


----------



## _yosh_ (Dec 4, 2010)

otomon said:
			
		

> Wait so all of those cards are clones? Cause I am pretty sure I saw a patch for DSFlash2...
> 
> EDIT: Went back to check,its actually for DSTWO is that different from DSFlash2?


Yep absolutely ^^' I thought too, that one of those clones actually had a fix but nope, the latest update in all of them is the 2.56 menu from Neoflash MK5 [from 2008 lol]


----------



## Fyrus (Dec 4, 2010)

Always Getting 2 White Screens on DS2 1.08 :/
Anyone have a solution ?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 5, 2010)

yeah, to be honest, i guess noone is making any more hex fixes anymore these days...


----------



## Pak (Dec 5, 2010)

Is this game playable on acekard 2i with the last akaio?


----------



## Marauding (Dec 6, 2010)

Good game, i wish you could skip dialogue scenes though, they drag on


----------



## Shino94 (Dec 6, 2010)

The Wood_R4 v1.19 is here !!!
http://filetrip.net/f23051-Wood-R4-v1-19.html
Good Game


----------



## Fyrus (Dec 7, 2010)

Still cannot make it work on DS2 1.08 -_- ...


----------



## Erdnaxela (Dec 7, 2010)

Still no news about a patch/fix for this game?
Hope we can play this before Xmas >.<
I played a little on no$zoomer, but will enjoy it better on my cyclods.


----------



## waru (Dec 9, 2010)

Shino94 said:
			
		

> The Wood_R4 v1.19 is here !!!
> http://filetrip.net/f23051-Wood-R4-v1-19.html
> Good Game



Is this working for M3 Real ?


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 9, 2010)

waru said:
			
		

> Shino94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can play GSD with Ysmenu...


----------



## waru (Dec 9, 2010)

Totoy_Kamote said:
			
		

> waru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not the PAL version...
Right?


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 9, 2010)

waru said:
			
		

> Not the PAL version...
> Right?


have you tried?

EDIT: 500 post! :yey:


----------



## waru (Dec 9, 2010)

Totoy_Kamote said:
			
		

> waru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep and I got "error code" but the US version works fine.
I want to play this game in french.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 9, 2010)

waru said:
			
		

> Totoy_Kamote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


with what version?

try using v6.41


----------



## AlBa (Dec 10, 2010)

Totoy_Kamote said:
			
		

> waru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Using TTMenu 6.41 on r4i-sdhc 1.29b, it works (at least it doesn't black screen, maybe there's more APs ingame that i don't know of...)


----------



## atemu (Dec 11, 2010)

If it doens't work on your DSTwo try this

On the menu to chose the game, press X when you are on the icon of the game and put the mode on clean (if it is on patch).

for me it works fine


----------



## Egg-man (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi 

with my R4-sdhc 
for work Golden sun 

-TTmenu start as a game
-From the start menu DSTT golden sun
- Enjoy


----------



## otomon (Dec 16, 2010)

So...any news for N-card users?


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 16, 2010)

Jesus titty fucking Christ, will we Cyclo users ever get the support we were promised? I can't even play Black Ops to take my mind off it because the power's going crazy in my street right now (I assume terrorist attack) so my 360's having all sorts of identity issues. My handhelds are the only ones unaffected by all this. GIVE ME A GOD DAMN FIRMWARE UPDATE YOU BASTARDS!


----------



## Spenstar (Dec 16, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Jesus titty fucking Christ, will we Cyclo users ever get the support we were promised? I can't even play Black Ops to take my mind off it because the power's going crazy in my street right now (I assume terrorist attack) so my 360's having all sorts of identity issues. My handhelds are the only ones unaffected by all this. GIVE ME A GOD DAMN FIRMWARE UPDATE YOU BASTARDS!


Possible solution: buy a new flashcard. (Acekard 2i or Supercard DStwo)


----------



## StarWolf3000 (Dec 28, 2010)

Runs on SuperCard DSTWO with EOS1.08, but only in Clean Mode, so Cheats, RealTime Save (Savestates) and Guides are disabled (EOS In-game Menu is disabled, no Return-to-Firmware).

In Patch Mode you'll get white screens.


----------

